# General > Hobbies >  Yarn for Sale

## gmcborgie

I live out west near Bettyhill but I'm often in Thurso so I can deliver to there.

For sale:
 Various yarn all 50g balls all £2 per ball:

Coast (Beige) 6 balls
Fizz (Bronze) 4 balls
Cabaret   -
Antique (1091) 3 balls
Sapphire (1090) 4 balls
Violet (1089)      5 balls

----------

